# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Kupite Rodinu pusu po promotivnoj cijeni

## ivarica

Povodom obilježavanja Dana planeta Zemlje RODA je snizila cijenu platnenim pelenama "Rodina pusa" na 80 kuna, a dodatnim ulošcima na 14 kuna.



Posjetite nas na štandovima:

    * u Zagrebu, 18.4.-20.4. svaki dan od 9 do 20 sati u sklopu Festivala zdravlja u Boćarskom domu, ulaz besplatan 
    * u Karlovcu, 19.4. od 10 do 13 sati na križanju Radićeve ulice i Šetališta dr. F. Tuđmana
    * u Osijeku, 19.4. od 10 do 12 sati na Trgu slobode
    * u Puli 19.4. od 9 do 12 sati kod fontane na Gradskoj tržnici
    * u Rijeci 19.4. od 10 do 13 sati na Korzu ispred Radio Rijeke
    * u Rovinju 19.4. od 9 do 12 sati na Glavnom trgu, ispod sata
    * u Varaždinu 19.4. od 9 do 13 sati na Trgu Slobode
    * u Splitu, 22.4. od 17 do 21 sat na Pjaci
    * u Zagrebu, 22.4. od 9 do 17 sati na Cvjetnom trgu
    * u Dugom Selu 26.4. od 10 do 14 sati ispred knjižare "Pondus", Kolodvorska 8

----------


## roby

Jutros nisam vidjela na portalu, a kad sam vidjela-bilo prekasno.

----------


## Janoccka

A baš si se šetkala od 10 do 12   :Laughing:

----------


## mamaja

roby, dođi u iduću subotu u drvengrad. tamo ćemo u poslijepodnevnim satima obilježiti dan odgoja bez batina.

----------


## roby

> roby, dođi u iduću subotu u drvengrad. tamo ćemo u poslijepodnevnim satima obilježiti dan odgoja bez batina.


E to mi baš treba!!!
Molit ću podsjetnik jer sam krečana-teška.

----------


## emily

*Rodine puse ponovo po akcijskim cijenama!*

Platnene pelene made by Roda mozete nabaviti jeftinije, ako dodjete na *Rodinu rasprodaju* koja ce se odrzati *14. lipnja 2008* na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu od 9 do 13 sati. u Paviljonu 7a 

Takodjer, predstavit cemo vam novi proizvod u nasoj ponudi: zastitne gacice, koje ce biti raspolozive u velicinama S, M, L i XL

Snizene cijene su slijedece:
pelena bez uloška (u ponudi do rasprodaje zaliha) - 77 kn 
pelena s uloškom - 83 kn, 
zaštitne gaćice - 60 kn. 

Jos jedna novost: platnene uloške više ne prodajemo zasebno, već samo kao dio pelene s uloškom.

----------

